# Can't reply to for sale ads



## Tristan Murray

Newbie here. What am doing wrong, something simple I'm sure, any advice appreciated, even if it embarrasses me.

Thanks

Tristan


----------



## Tristan Murray

5 posts, answered it myself by reading the guidelines, should've done that to begin with.


----------



## Carlo

same here...also, the links to the articles don't work....getting there


----------



## ArisP

We're all in the same boat, hang in there (and welcome btw)


----------



## ThePeginator

same boat here  I found the forum primarily because I'm ready to take the plunge and finally get a proper machine having come all the way from a basic filter machine, moka pot, french press etc and then got gifted super basic DeLonghi espresso machine and completely caught the bug. Now I want to do it properly and get a something like a Silvia and a decent grinder, was looking through the classifieds and then realised I can't reply.. totally understand why but it's a pain!

1 down, 5 to go...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagpu55

Oops me too, reading them rules


----------



## ashcroc

Bagpu55 said:


> Oops me too, reading them rules


Only one post to go.


----------



## Ilaher

Having same problem. Will get there soon. ?


----------



## greztukas

Same for me


----------



## Planter

greztukas said:


> Same for me


Read the rules and all will become clear....

Or even a few posts before where you've posted.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP

Planter said:


> Read the rules and all will become clear....
> 
> Or even a few posts before where you've posted.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Or simply post here (once) to increase your post count ?


----------



## Planter

ArisP said:


> Or simply post here (once) to increase your post count


Seems to be the way.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7493

Why not post on the Introduction thread and tell us about your coffee experience, preferences etc. and what you're here for, knowledge or just the ads?


----------



## greztukas

ArisP said:


> Or simply post here (once) to increase your post count ?


 And that what I did. I found an ad and wanted to make offer. Read a lot as well, but quickest way was to made 5 posts everywhere (including introduction).


----------



## MildredM

I think the rationale behind gaining a few posts was for new members to read around the forum to get the gist of things, introduce themselves, maybe share some pics of their set up, and ask any questions relating to using the For Sale boards - and to absorb the general goodwill and helpfulness of sellers offering genuine items at a good price


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> I think the rationale behind gaining a few posts was for new members to read around the forum to get the gist of things, introduce themselves, maybe share some pics of their set up, and ask any questions relating to using the For Sale boards - and to absorb the general goodwill and helpfulness of sellers offering genuine items at a good price


Exactly this. You are way better with words than me 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP

MildredM said:


> I think the rationale behind gaining a few posts was for new members to read around the forum to get the gist of things, introduce themselves, maybe share some pics of their set up, and ask any questions relating to using the For Sale boards - and to absorb the general goodwill and helpfulness of sellers offering genuine items at a good price


 Not a bad rationale at all. I guess, from my own recent experience, finding an item you want to buy and not being able to respond to the ad can be a bit frustrating, so choosing to artificially build up the number of posts, while not ideal, is understandable.


----------



## ashcroc

ArisP said:


> Not a bad rationale at all. I guess, from my own recent experience, finding an item you want to buy and not being able to respond to the ad can be a bit frustrating, so choosing to artificially build up the number of posts, while not ideal, is understandable.


It's also an attempt to allow active member to take advantage of any good deals on kit before someone who just joins never to be seen again.


----------



## ArisP

ashcroc said:


> ArisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad rationale at all. I guess, from my own recent experience, finding an item you want to buy and not being able to respond to the ad can be a bit frustrating, so choosing to artificially build up the number of posts, while not ideal, is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> It's also an attempt to allow active member to take advantage of any good deals on kit before someone who just joins never to be seen again.
Click to expand...

 Hahahaha.. spot on! I think you and I will get along nicely ?


----------



## Jony

Planter said:


> Exactly this. You are way better with words than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Would you like me to reply haha


----------



## 4515

Rob666 said:


> Why not post on the Introduction thread and tell us about your coffee experience, preferences etc. and what you're here for, knowledge or just the ads?


 That'll never catch on


----------



## L-A

Hello everyone - thanks for the info re: posting. 1 down, 4 to go


----------



## DavecUK

I really would love to see the stupid 5 post rule dropped...it's simply generates junk posts.


----------



## ArisP

DavecUK said:


> I really would love to see the stupid 5 post rule dropped...it's simply generates junk posts.


 But also some hilarious responses, such as the one from @working dog


----------



## jdncl

hah, just realised as well that I can't reply to the 'pay it forward pressure gauge' thread as I haven't met the 5 post limit!

oh well, this can only help ?


----------



## MildredM

DavecUK said:


> I really would love to see the stupid 5 post rule dropped...it's simply generates junk posts.


 I have suggested it to @Tait


----------



## Hasi

jdncl said:


> hah, just realised as well that I can't reply to the 'pay it forward pressure gauge' thread as I haven't met the 5 post limit!
> oh well, this can only help


in light of the above, that limit should be raised to a year of membership and a hundred posts

some people...


----------



## ArisP

Hasi said:


> in light of the above, that limit should be raised to a year of membership and a hundred posts
> 
> some people...


 Agreed!...oh wait...never mind... ?


----------



## 4515

DavecUK said:


> I really would love to see the stupid 5 post rule dropped...it's simply generates junk posts.


 Dont you mean generates more junk posts Dave ?

Maybe it should be 5 meaningful or 5 coffee related posts but that would reduce the for sale audience quite a bit.


----------



## MildredM

Maybe forum regulars, posting stuff for sale or even free, could specify if they are willing to sell to members with a low post count. It happens on EBay (as in 'don't bother bidding if you don't have feedback'). Only by joining the forum and getting to know other forum members and the way the F/S boards work, mainly based on trust, goodwill, generosity of spirit plus support after they've made their purchase, will they benefit from the whole package. Many people aren't bothered though, and let's face it, some sellers just want to sell their stuff and want to offer it to the widest audience possible, which is reasonable really.

I can see it from all sides though


----------



## Drewster

I think it needs "sorting out"....

The "powers that be" decide:
a) Do they (we?) actually want to restrict the buying & selling to "proper forum users"
b) If not - then turn the stupid 5 posts rule off and be done with it

or

c) If "they" (we?) do then....
d) Define what a "proper forum user is"
e) Set whatever the restriction is...
f) Enforce it....

"proper forum user" could be a group that people (meeting the criteria) get invited into...
could be post count based etc etc
Obviously this had an admin overhead - but mods monitor/police threads now anyway

"they" (we?) could even decide to monetise it and charge commission on buyer/seller "advertising" etc
(with or without "proper forum user" restrictions)


----------



## Hasi

pay it forward is a bit of a different story, though - therefore my last post.
It may be just me, but I'd feel incredibly awkward if I'd join a forum for the sake of borrowing/fetching an item for free. Especially given the circumstances everybody could think I might be off with it, never to be seen again 

So, basically, what I'm trying to say is it forking doesn't come for free! It costs you time and efforts contributing to this here community, sharing experience, gathering and passing on knowledge/wit/wisdom, engage in activities (be it funnies, games, challenges, meets and what not), discuss techniques/preferences/beans and all the jazz us regulars are into. ffs!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> pay it forward is a bit of a different story, though - therefore my last post.
> It may be just me, but I'd feel incredibly awkward if I'd join a forum for the sake of borrowing/fetching an item for free. Especially given the circumstances everybody could think I might be off with it, never to be seen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what I'm trying to say is it forking doesn't come for free! It costs you time and efforts contributing to this here community, sharing experience, gathering and passing on knowledge/wit/wisdom, engage in activities (be it funnies, games, challenges, meets and what not), discuss techniques/preferences/beans and all the jazz us regulars are into. ffs!


 Absolutely this ^^^ and I kind of assumed people would do this ^^^ but times are a'changing, FB has influenced how people act when they perch behind their keyboards, possibly some people see the forum as just another place to type their stuff and spout piffle just as many do on FB (this isn't a slur on anybody here) and where decency and good manners go out the window (as is often the case on FB)? And thus they will jump on freebies or join to promote their unheard of businesses. It's just how things are with some people. Please don't take this as meaning anyone here in particular.

I don't know what the answer is. Probably a wholly different approach, more formal FS boards with the rules laid out at the top of each post. I don't know though . . .


----------



## Drewster

Hasi said:


> pay it forward is a bit of a different story


 Absolutely agree......

Pay-it-forward type things (IMNSHO) should be limited to "proper forum users".... 
I am not involved in the daisy-chain PIFs so have no input (on what that constitutes) - on other one-off PIFs I have been involved in I have decided who I have sent my stuff to... and as far as I remember it has never been to a one-post newbie....


----------



## DavecUK

working dog said:


> Dont you mean generates more junk posts Dave ?
> 
> Maybe it should be 5 meaningful or 5 coffee related posts but that would reduce the for sale audience quite a bit.


 I just think it should be dropped completely, as it is now, the rule might as well not be there.


----------



## 4515

I would happily sell to someone who joined the forum just to buy stuff. However, I would not buy from a new member with no virtual reputation.

The rule is a nonsense, especially given the BS posts that are posted to get to the magical 5.


----------



## ashcroc

There's at least one thread in the for sale section the author can't access due to spam posts being deleted!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> There's at least one thread in the for sale section the author can't access due to spam posts being deleted!


 Where is this, maybe I can help?


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Where is this, maybe I can help?


It's an old thread (from a while before the forum changed) that'll be deep, deep down in the for sale section by now. If the guy hasn't sold his wares by now I doubt he ever will.


----------



## Polly

DavecUK said:


> I really would love to see the stupid 5 post rule dropped...it's simply generates junk posts.


 Agreed; if it results in silly 'me too' posts that wastes the time of everyone.

I think it has become ill-considered control freakery that no longer has obvious benefit. New members, one assumes, may be in the market for kit. Sellers would love to have more buyers as it raises prices. I think that win-win scenario says it all. Clearly someone didn't think it through well enough when the forum was set up.

The reason it is a function in the control toolbox for fora is to grow the forum by encouraging posts. In the early days in the life of a forum traffic volume and activity is key to longer term success. Forcing a number of posts inflates the sense of how busy a forum seems. It gets advertisers on board and makes backers happy. I know this from experience.

But the rule simply results in an initial temptation to post dross. (You may think I've never lost the temptation.)

It is a pity no-one with a control-lever seems willing or able to address the issue and put the wrong right.


----------



## Hasi

Polly said:


> Agreed; if it results in silly 'me too' posts that wastes the time of everyone.
> 
> I think it is become ill-considered control freakery that no longer has obvious benefit. New members, one assumes, may be in the market for kit. Sellers would love to have more buyers as it raises prices. I think that win-win scenario says it all. Clearly someone didn't think it through well enough when the forum was set up.
> 
> The reason it is a function in the control toolbox for fora is to grow the forum by encouraging posts. In the early days in the life of a forum traffic volume and activity is key to longer term success. Forcing a number of posts inflates the sense of how busy a forum seems. It gets advertisers on board and makes backers happy. I know this from experience.
> 
> But the rule simply results in an initial temptation to post dross. (You may think I've never lost the temptation.)
> 
> It is a pity no-one with a control-lever seems willing or able to address the issue and put the wrong right.


 There seems to be multiple approaches to the topic in general, 5-post rule or not.

The way I see it, our forum marketplace is an option for a seller to give back to the community that has supported, guided, helped them. Doing so by offering something at a very attractive rate, not for sheer profit. Just look at the bar towels, handles, PID kits, refurbished equipment and compare regular market prices and you'll see how folk are putting a lot of lifeblood into their projects for null and nothing in the end of the day. I wouldn't offer that to anyone, but I do for those who've taken me to the next level in coffee making!
Also, it is a matter of bilateral trust and goodwill to offer or buy in here, screwing up a deal will surely hurt your reputation.

If I were to simply sell stuff online, I'd go see the bigger, specialised platforms. There, you'll get economic/legal protection on both ends, a much wider audience and a lot less faff.

I'd really like to see this properly protected, and I'm with everybody who is annoyed by nonsensical first posts. Only the solution is up to the owners and we're going to see something change sooner or later. Looking fwd to the discussions that will emerge from that once it's happened


----------



## filthynines

I've come here to make a nonsensical post, as per. Just wanted to see how this thread ended up with 40 replies!


----------



## 4085

A contrary argument.....this forum has changed and in effect, gone to the dogs. A large part of that is due to its own success. It went from a friendly place full of like minded folks who ignored nick names and spoke to people by their real name, where trust was paramount. There was no need for PayPal friends and family as we all trusted each other. AS the forum expanded and still continues to do so, then perhaps the new membership does not fully appreciate the hard work and camaraderie that went in to building this place. In other words, they were joining a ready made family.

Now, the forum is sold and sold or a reason.....footfall and commercial viability where the content matters not as long as people visit a page and hopefully click through to sponsors. With this comes a dilution of values and one wonders if the forum owners knew then what they know now, perhaps would have approached this differently

The 5 post rule is silly. Make this a place people want to join for all the old reasons. Either remove the sales/wanted forums as it might generate traffic but no additional revenue unless people make a donation or make people wait for 30 days as qualification as opposed to the incredibly stupid 5 post rule


----------



## 7493

dfk41 said:


> A contrary argument.....this forum has changed and in effect, gone to the dogs. A large part of that is due to its own success. It went from a friendly place full of like minded folks who ignored nick names and spoke to people by their real name, where trust was paramount. There was no need for PayPal friends and family as we all trusted each other. AS the forum expanded and still continues to do so, then perhaps the new membership does not fully appreciate the hard work and camaraderie that went in to building this place. In other words, they were joining a ready made family.
> 
> Now, the forum is sold and sold or a reason.....footfall and commercial viability where the content matters not as long as people visit a page and hopefully click through to sponsors. With this comes a dilution of values and one wonders if the forum owners knew then what they know now, perhaps would have approached this differently
> 
> The 5 post rule is silly. Make this a place people want to join for all the old reasons. Either remove the sales/wanted forums as it might generate traffic but no additional revenue unless people make a donation or make people wait for 30 days as qualification as opposed to the incredibly stupid 5 post rule


 Agreed! 30 days should do the trick.


----------



## ArisP

Rob666 said:


> Agreed! 30 days should do the trick.


 Yeah, ban them..oh wait...never mind ?


----------



## Planter

dfk41 said:


> A contrary argument.....this forum has changed and in effect, gone to the dogs. A large part of that is due to its own success. It went from a friendly place full of like minded folks who ignored nick names and spoke to people by their real name, where trust was paramount. There was no need for PayPal friends and family as we all trusted each other. AS the forum expanded and still continues to do so, then perhaps the new membership does not fully appreciate the hard work and camaraderie that went in to building this place. In other words, they were joining a ready made family.
> 
> Now, the forum is sold and sold or a reason.....footfall and commercial viability where the content matters not as long as people visit a page and hopefully click through to sponsors. With this comes a dilution of values and one wonders if the forum owners knew then what they know now, perhaps would have approached this differently
> 
> The 5 post rule is silly. Make this a place people want to join for all the old reasons. Either remove the sales/wanted forums as it might generate traffic but no additional revenue unless people make a donation or make people wait for 30 days as qualification as opposed to the incredibly stupid 5 post rule


 Totally agree David. A term rather than a post count would be far more simple and would also (hopefully) reduce the spam.


----------



## Hasi

Planter said:


> Totally agree David. A term rather than a post count would be far more simple and would also (hopefully) reduce the spam.


Agree Nik.
With say 30 days wait you would not sign up to hop on a classifieds thread as it'd be long gone in the meantime...


----------



## MildredM

30 days sounds workable to me (unless there's a blinding obvious reason why it won't)!

Who do we ask @Tait can you apply a timescale for access to, or usage of, the F/S Boards?


----------



## bsomanlol

If you know you know.... #1....


----------



## catpuccino

@Tait should add 'logging in' to his PPC conversion goals, then he might see some of these suggestions.


----------



## Hasi

bsomanlol said:


> If you know you know.... #1....


read the damn thread.
Oh and welcome!


----------



## Tait

catpuccino said:


> @Tait should add 'logging in' to his PPC conversion goals, then he might see some of these suggestions.


 If we ran PPC! I have some security updates to run asap and then I'm working on what is hopefully a much better solution.

I'll try and get a testing group together when it's closer to that place.

This is just as-is for now but I've read the entire thread and am now going to chew it all over.


----------



## jdncl

Hasi said:


> in light of the above, that limit should be raised to a year of membership and a hundred posts
> 
> some people...





Hasi said:


> pay it forward is a bit of a different story, though - therefore my last post.
> It may be just me, but I'd feel incredibly awkward if I'd join a forum for the sake of borrowing/fetching an item for free. Especially given the circumstances everybody could think I might be off with it, never to be seen again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, basically, what I'm trying to say is it forking doesn't come for free! It costs you time and efforts contributing to this here community, sharing experience, gathering and passing on knowledge/wit/wisdom, engage in activities (be it funnies, games, challenges, meets and what not), discuss techniques/preferences/beans and all the jazz us regulars are into. ffs!


 thanks for the vote of confidence ?

?


----------



## daviestar

Just trying to bump up my post count so I can reply in the sales section.. hope you don't mind!


----------



## Mr Binks

daviestar said:


> Just trying to bump up my post count so I can reply in the sales section.. hope you don't mind!


 Wow, this thread just has troll target written all over it........ ?


----------



## daviestar

Mr Binks said:


> Wow, this thread just has troll target written all over it........ ?


 Hi, still here... ?


----------



## Mr Binks

MildredM said:


> 30 days sounds workable to me (unless there's a blinding obvious reason why it won't)!
> 
> Who do we ask @Tait can you apply a timescale for access to, or usage of, the F/S Boards?


 Surely if people know that all they have to do is sign up then wait 30 days without making any meaningful contribution to the forum then that's exactly what they will do.


----------



## AJSK66

Mr Binks said:


> Surely if people know that all they have to do is sign up then wait 30 days without making any meaningful contribution to the forum then that's exactly what they will do.


This is exactly what I was thinking when I read this topic but I thought better not mention it since I'm still a newcomer myself 

Doesn't sound like it'd be much of a solution to me. In my experience from other community forums the only effective method is by creating a membership for £x per month which gives access to member only sections of the forum (maybe not required here) as well as deal sections and classified sections.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085

Mr Binks said:


> Surely if people know that all they have to do is sign up then wait 30 days without making any meaningful contribution to the forum then that's exactly what they will do.


 But it would stop them from joining, saying hello five times in 5 minutes then either buying or selling items. They would have to wait 30 days by which time the item if worth the asking, would be sold


----------



## 4085

AJSK66 said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking when I read this topic but I thought better not mention it since I'm still a newcomer myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound like it'd be much of a solution to me. In my experience from other community forums the only effective method is by creating a membership for £x per month which gives access to member only sections of the forum (maybe not required here) as well as deal sections and classified sections.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 Don't suggest that.......LOL, or someone might think it a good idea!


----------



## AJSK66

dfk41 said:


> Don't suggest that.......LOL, or someone might think it a good idea!


I know as a member it sounds like a terrible idea but it seemed to work on the couple other forums I was a member of lol. But it really depends if the forum can manage to get some good forum-exclusive deals and discounts or not as an incentive.

Anyway I don't know if that idea would even work in a place like this!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all

Could it be that members who join so they can buy equipment do so because eBay is now a risky place.

Providing the forum allows sellers to refuse a request to buy even at asking price the seller gets to decide.

Many comments have suggested it's a perk of membership and i agree though i doubt you could improve the contribution off members who only want the advantage of sell and buy. None of the forums i have been in seem to have resolved the issue.


----------



## Mr Binks

dfk41 said:


> But it would stop them from joining, saying hello five times in 5 minutes then either buying or selling items. They would have to wait 30 days by which time the item if worth the asking, would be sold


 That would be true if it was a one time deal but there are always items coming up for sale that would be of interest, they might might miss that one item they were looking at but with little to no effort they would be in a position to benefit from other items in the future, particularly useful to bots and professional buyers.


----------



## Planter

Mr Binks said:


> That would be true if it was a one time deal but there are always items coming up for sale that would be of interest, they might might miss that one item they were looking at but with little to no effort they would be in a position to benefit from other items in the future, particularly useful to bots and professional buyers.


This is true. But atleast it would stop pointless posts where people post anything just to be able to buy and sell. It's a waste of time.

IMO a time period is a better solution than a post target. I'm not saying its a perfect solution. Far from it. But better, surely?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

IMHO, the best option would be if mods or even members would vote a new kid in to enable their access to certain areas.

That could be linked to Community Reputation. First off, collect x likes (from established/long-term members), post introduction, upload avatar, etc.

Or, a first post needs to be in introductions section and will be cleared/published by a mod. Only after a proper introduction (maybe fulfilling certain requirements) new members would gain access to the forum.

There will always be methods to trick a system, I for my part just don't like to see it happening. Frequently. Obviously. It makes fun of regular and honest members, thus turns me off using forum as much or even offering stuff on here. Especially if there is no signal from ownership to protect the community.

How does the application form look like these days? Does it say, hello, please post your intro here [link], be nice and integrate yourself in our community before posting requests,...?

Making it a rule to come here for the community first would enable mods to warn/lock/delete users that come for cheapskate-pants nonsense.


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> How does the application form look like these days? Does it say, hello, please post your intro here [link], be nice and integrate yourself in our community before posting requests,...?


 I agree with everything you've said and especially this ^^^


----------



## Polly

It is all too easy to become precious about a forum. It is all too easy for early members to assume superior positions simply because they joined first. Remember a forum,- as in early Rome - is simply a place to speak; why one person's view should have more weight, but with some of the proposals - more wait - than another is beyond me.

No restriction on posting; no waiting; just equality for all.


----------



## Hasi

Polly said:


> It is all too easy to become precious about a forum. It is all too easy for early members to assume superior positions simply because they joined first. Remember a forum,- as in early Rome - is simply a place to speak; why one person's view should have more weight, but with some of the proposals - more wait - than another is beyond me. No restriction on posting; no waiting; just equality for all.


I'm with you on the speaking aspect.However, you're missing the point, which is about benefits. We're a forum, true. Thus it makes us not a marketplace, nor a bazaar. If people join, they shall join for the forum of it, not for the marketplace.As I said earlier, we're here to help and I have been helped a lot in here, as well. In return I want to give back to the community that has helped me, not to a random cheapskate!

My humble opinion.

PS: thinking of it, the term forum isn't even correct in that sense. If you have to join and become a member of something, it is a club or association per se


----------



## 4085

Polly said:


> It is all too easy to become precious about a forum. It is all too easy for early members to assume superior positions simply because they joined first. Remember a forum,- as in early Rome - is simply a place to speak; why one person's view should have more weight, but with some of the proposals - more wait - than another is beyond me.
> 
> No restriction on posting; no waiting; just equality for all.


 To make our post complete Polly, you missed out the word 'offended'....LOL

When you join the army, for example, as a squaddie you have the privileges of a squaddie. You cannot go for a drink in the sergeants bar! We are not suggesting folks can not join and enter discussions, but there are a large number of people who join specifically to buy or sell. They add nothing and therefore there needs to be a qualification of some sort. It is not about joining first .......


----------



## Mr Binks

dfk41 said:


> To make our post complete Polly, you missed out the word 'offended'....LOL
> 
> When you join the army, for example, as a squaddie you have the privileges of a squaddie. You cannot go for a drink in the sergeants bar! We are not suggesting folks can not join and enter discussions, but there are a large number of people who join specifically to buy or sell. They add nothing and therefore there needs to be a qualification of some sort. It is not about joining first .......


 Well that's me TRIGGERED ?


----------



## Agentb

I'm not quite sure this is in the right forum (for this growing thread amongst "old" members) but this touches on what CFUK is and it's Rules [and what is enforced and what isn't].

As @dfk41 mentions -the FS is very much not an open Forum, (compared to others in CFUK) but this not that obvious for a newly registered newcomer browsing around.

There are a lot of rules for the FS Forum. "No Newcomer Posting" in the FS Section is just about the only rule which is automatically enforced, (I don't think the Wanted section has the same restriction - ?) and like a number of folks mentioned - it is a bit silly as we "allow" pointless posts (indeed almost encourage) - which probably rubs against some other - not enforced - rule.

The Rules of posting in FS are hidden here in the sticky post Coffee Forums UK Classifieds Usage Guidelines "This [5 post min] rule has been introduced to give existing / active Coffee Forums UK Members a chance to pick up a bargain first "

That seems a reasonable rule. A Newcomer will not normally start with "Hi - I'm new - i read the rules but i want to post nonsense to break them" Most folks are polite, and understand that this is not Gumtree.

So to that end some small suggestions

@Tait it would be helpful if the FS Forum's Title and Subtitle was *very clear* that there are Rules

The FS Subtitle says now "We encourage a donation from sellers if you can afford it! Click here to say thanks and donate." perhaps add "*PLEASE READ [THIS LINK] FIRST TO ACCESS & AVOID CFUK EMBARRASSMENT"*

The sticky post needs to have [For Sale or Swap] - Instead of [Classifieds] in the Title and add PLEASE READ THIS FIRST!

I also do like the minimum time suggestion as suggested above for Newcomers, and add that to the min 5 post rule - OR - if you are in a hurry make a small contribution.

On a more General issue about posting for Newcomers and everyone really, I have often thought a "CFUK Coffee Etiquette" list of Do's and Don'ts is needed like "DO be helpful - DON't be unhelpful - and if you can't integrate at least don't hiss at the neighbours dogs" ?


----------



## coffeechap

Mr Binks said:


> Well that's me TRIGGERED ?


 Who are you anyway?


----------



## MildredM

A forum is one thing (and that is a whole different conversation in itself).

This thread is about Selling/Buying on a community based platform. It isn't covered by regulations as such but by *transparency, **goodwill, ***honesty, ****generosity (in monetary terms and also a generosity of spirit). It isn't eBay. It isn't Gumtree. If I post in the For Sale thread '6 Cups FREE, just pay postage' or 'FREE Beans', for example, I know the person I would like the buyer to be - someone who has had input in the forum, maybe someone who in turn offers something back to the forum members. I'll be blowed if I'm giving stuff away to someone who sees the word FREE on a Google search, joins up and takes advantage. That isn't in the spirit of this forum.

If you are new to the forum and feel that is harsh I'd suggest you stick around, join in, and then see how you feel about giving away/sell cheap something, or when you've spent countless hours improving your machine and want to sell it so someone can benefit to someone who appreciates your hard work and dedication to the forum AS A WHOLE.

* which is why negotiation should be visible on the thread.

** friendly and helpful making the sale personal. Treating others as you'd like to be treated.

*** the person selling will post an honest description of what they are selling, will do their best to pack and post when they say.

**** not asking an inflated price, and often going above and beyond to ensure the buyer has a good experience.


----------



## 4515

Hows about having an initiation before people can buy and sell and some way of that person identifying that they have passed the initiation.

Don't think this has ever been done before


----------



## Polly

In the very early days of Web 1 there were newsgroups. People could post thoughts and files of data without a login. Logins have come about to demand accountability and they give Admins the ability to ban. That is the reason we login; not to join a club. You might like to think of it as a club; that is your call.

If your nature is altruistic then I see no reason why unrestricted access for all should stop that. In your for sale post simply say for sale to forums users with over - say 20 posts. You can then bask in the reflected bonhomie. But don't force everyone to do the same. Some people may need a quick sale and a good price; it is madness to limit the seller's market.


----------



## Agentb

Mr Binks said:


> Well that's me TRIGGERED ?


 Like Roy Rogers? ?



working dog said:


> Hows about having an initiation before people can buy and sell and some way of that person identifying that they have passed the initiation.
> 
> Don't think this has ever been done before


 We could change to Coffee Freemasons UK you mean? ?

I'm thinking up a suitable ceremony to join, some sort of secret tamping action that members could reveal themselves in video or a coffee bean tattoo. ?


----------



## Hasi

Polly said:


> In the very early days of Web 1 there were newsgroups. People could post thoughts and files of data without a login. Logins have come about to demand accountability and they give Admins the ability to ban. That is the reason we login; not to join a club. You might like to think of it as a club; that is your call.
> If your nature is altruistic then I see no reason why unrestricted access for all should stop that. In your for sale post simply say for sale to forums users with over - say 20 posts. You can then bask in the reflected bonhomie. But don't force everyone to do the same. Some people may need a quick sale and a good price; it is madness to limit the seller's market.


then this is not the right place to sell that stuff maybe?


----------



## Agentb

Hasi said:


> Polly said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the very early days of Web 1 there were newsgroups. People could post thoughts and files of data without a login. Logins have come about to demand accountability and they give Admins the ability to ban. That is the reason we login; not to join a club. You might like to think of it as a club; that is your call.
> If your nature is altruistic then I see no reason why unrestricted access for all should stop that. In your for sale post simply say for sale to forums users with over - say 20 posts. You can then bask in the reflected bonhomie. But don't force everyone to do the same. Some people may need a quick sale and a good price; it is madness to limit the seller's market.
> 
> 
> 
> then this is not the right place to sell that stuff maybe?
Click to expand...

 Indeed, if the rules (of any marketplace) are not to one's liking there are many other (better than CFUK) excellent options. Of course one can put a caveat when you sell like only UK, no dog owners ? etc - or 20 posts that's entirely up to the seller in all marketplaces. CFUK is not supposed to be a good marketplace in the Gumtree / ebay sense.


----------



## Mr Binks

coffeechap said:


> Who are you anyway?


 None of your business!


----------



## Jacko112

Agentb said:


> Like Roy Rogers? ?
> 
> We could change to Coffee Freemasons UK you mean? ?
> 
> I'm thinking up a suitable ceremony to join, some sort of secret tamping action that members could reveal themselves in video or a coffee bean tattoo. ?


 Oh I like the idea of the coffee tattoo! Artists you have been instructed!


----------



## Hasi

Jacko112 said:


> Oh I like the idea of the coffee tattoo! Artists you have been instructed!












check


----------



## AJSK66

Hopefully not something like this...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4515

AJSK66 said:


> Hopefully not something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


 That's Third degree stuff


----------



## 4515

Hasi said:


> check


 Ahhh. The Scandinavian third wave order


----------



## Mr Binks

Agentb said:


> I'm thinking up a suitable ceremony to join, some sort of secret tamping action that members could reveal themselves in video or a coffee bean tattoo. ?


 I Propose that new members should have to demonstrate a perfect Shulman squat.


----------



## Border_all

Mr Binks said:


> I Propose that new members should have to demonstrate a perfect Shulman squat.


 Squat hard this any good ????


----------



## Mr Binks

Border_all said:


> Squat hard this any good ????
> 
> View attachment 35330


 This is quite possibly the polar opposite of a quality Shulman move, very poor showing.


----------



## Mr Binks

Polly said:


> In the very early days of Web 1 there were newsgroups. People could post thoughts and files of data without a login. Logins have come about to demand accountability and they give Admins the ability to ban. That is the reason we login; not to join a club. You might like to think of it as a club; that is your call.
> 
> If your nature is altruistic then I see no reason why unrestricted access for all should stop that. In your for sale post simply say for sale to forums users with over - say 20 posts. You can then bask in the reflected bonhomie. But don't force everyone to do the same. Some people may need a quick sale and a good price; it is madness to limit the seller's market.


 In the very early days of humanity we lived in caves that had little to nothing in the way of security at the entrance, life was relatively crappy and somewhat short. We now live in houses that have doors with locks and everyone agrees that it's a much better state of affairs.


----------



## MildredM

Agentb said:


> Indeed, if the rules (of any marketplace) are not to one's liking there are many other (better than CFUK) excellent options. Of course one can put a caveat when you sell like only UK, no dog owners ? etc - or 20 posts that's entirely up to the seller in all marketplaces. CFUK is not supposed to be a good marketplace in the Gumtree / ebay sense.


 Absolutely this! Use eBay if you want that kind of selling platform. I can guarantee you won't create good connections to skilled craftsmen, make lasting friendships, or receive helpful advice there.


----------



## Hasi

Mr Binks said:


> In the very early days of humanity we lived in caves that had little to nothing in the way of security at the entrance, life was relatively crappy and somewhat short. We now live in houses that have doors with locks and everyone agrees that it's a much better state of affairs.


this!



MildredM said:


> Absolutely this! Use eBay if you want that kind of selling platform. I can guarantee you won't create good connections to skilled craftsmen, make lasting friendships, or receive helpful advice there.


...and that!!


----------



## ternary

...almost there


----------



## LGoose

Posting because I want to buy something! Never worked this hard to give someone money :S


----------



## MildredM

MildredM said:


> Absolutely this! Use eBay if you want that kind of selling platform. I can guarantee you won't create good connections to skilled craftsmen, make lasting friendships, or receive helpful advice there.


----------



## Nicknak

I'm sure in the past the Admin or Mods used to delete the For Sale chasing posts .. And comment to the poster about contributing in a genuine way .


----------



## Mr Binks

Nicknak said:


> I'm sure in the past the Admin or Mods used to delete the For Sale chasing posts .. And comment to the poster about contributing in a genuine way .


 Maybe they could base the ability to benefit from the for sale posts in community reputation. Once you have gained enough, say 10 or 20 then it shows that you have contributed in a meaningful way.


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> I'm sure in the past the Admin or Mods used to delete the For Sale chasing posts .. And comment to the poster about contributing in a genuine way .


 Yes, Glenn DID remove meaningless/sarcastic posts. Saved embarrassment round


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Yes, Glenn DID remove meaningless/sarcastic posts. Saved embarrassment round


 I'd expect to have an awful lot of my posts removed on BOTH of those criteria!


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> I'd expect to have an awful lot of my posts removed on BOTH of those criteria!


 Hold on while I delete this one ..........

???


----------



## Drewster

MildredM said:


> Hold on while I delete this one ..........
> 
> ???


 Sorry to be pedantic..... but you mean "that" one.......

You deleting the post you are posting is tending towards the Grandfather Paradox.....


----------



## richwade80

You should have to earn five likes rather than make five posts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Drewster said:


> Sorry to be pedantic..... but you mean "that" one.......
> 
> You deleting the post you are posting is tending towards the Grandfather Paradox.....


 Now look here, I will delete THIS, THAT and THE OTHER one if you keep muddling me up like THIS ??

It IS a paradox alright, I don't know where I am these days ??


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> You should have to earn five likes rather than make five posts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or 50


----------



## Jollybean

Good idea about the likes.


----------



## Stekipho

As a long time lurker I've made an account today to buy something. I was able to PM the seller without having made 5 posts, but I can't reply to the thread to say I bought something. Am I lucky that I didn't need the 5 posts, or did something change? (Or did I just completely misunderstand the rules?)

Edit: I ordered one of ACS' Vesuvius machines, to be clear. Now I'm off to the Introductions section!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Is there a reason why negotiations on the FS thread need to be kept in the open?

On other forums, I've seen the complete opposite: sellers list their items (so keep whichever silly rules anyone might dream of, it will never work as intended, IMO) and then it's up to the seller/advertiser to deal with any prospective buyers. Currently, it's completely up to the honesty of the seller to keep any disclosures over PM in the open, as any buyer can and most of the time will contact the seller over PM.

And then, even though the seller tries to do everything over board, but mistakenly or by the flow of negotiations does a deal on PM, the seller might be punished if decides to come clean on his/her FS thread, but nothing likely will happen if there's no disclosure and it just fades out.

People want to buy and sell? Let them. Silly rules just make the whole thing worse as we've been discussing here. (Posts for the sake of it, for example).

It's like trying to tell an adolescent they can't do certain things. It's ultimately up to them, because ultimately if they want, they will find a way.


----------



## Mr Binks

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Is there a reason why negotiations on the FS thread need to be kept in the open?
> 
> On other forums, I've seen the complete opposite: sellers list their items (so keep whichever silly rules anyone might dream of, it will never work as intended, IMO) and then it's up to the seller/advertiser to deal with any prospective buyers. Currently, it's completely up to the honesty of the seller to keep any disclosures over PM in the open, as any buyer can and most of the time will contact the seller over PM.
> 
> And then, even though the seller tries to do everything over board, but mistakenly or by the flow of negotiations does a deal on PM, the seller might be punished if decides to come clean on his/her FS thread, but nothing likely will happen if there's no disclosure and it just fades out.
> 
> People want to buy and sell? Let them. Silly rules just make the whole thing worse as we've been discussing here. (Posts for the sake of it, for example).
> 
> It's like trying to tell an adolescent they can't do certain things. It's ultimately up to them, because ultimately if they want, they will find a way.


 If only there were a dedicated platform *cough* EBAY *cough* where people could sell items instead so that they don't have to follow the rules that are set by the forum owner if they don't want to. Such a platform *cough* GUMTREE *cough* would be much better for them and the forum could retain the rules without anyone feeling hard done by.

Of course there should always be the option for forum users who are quite happy to follow the rules laid out by the forum owner to sell their items to like minded individuals who have demonstrated their credentials as a lover of all things coffee related by completing a relatively arbitrary task.

*cough* FACEBOOKBLOODYMARKETPLACE *cough*

Uuuugh, could I have some water? Think I've got something stuck in my throat.


----------



## DavecUK

Mr Binks said:


> Maybe they could base the ability to benefit from the for sale posts in community reputation. Once you have gained enough, say 10 or 20 then it shows that you have contributed in a meaningful way.


 No necessarily, I see accounts with many posts, often a high proportion of them not meaningful at all.



Mr Binks said:


> If only there were a dedicated platform *cough* EBAY *cough* where people could sell items instead so that they don't have to follow the rules that are set by the forum owner if they don't want to. Such a platform *cough* GUMTREE *cough* would be much better for them and the forum could retain the rules without anyone feeling hard done by.
> 
> Of course there should always be the option for forum users who are quite happy to follow the rules laid out by the forum owner to sell their items to like minded individuals who have demonstrated their credentials as a lover of all things coffee related by completing a relatively arbitrary task.
> 
> *cough* FACEBOOKBLOODYMARKETPLACE *cough*
> 
> Uuuugh, could I have some water? Think I've got something stuck in my throat.


 You would prefer coffee equipment go straight to ebay/gumtree rather than be offered on here...just because the seller doesn't meet your "expectations or approval criteria". Interesting ideas but this is a forum, we want to encourage people, one of the draws for people is a buy /sell section. It gives a "chance" for us to have people who may one day contribute. Most don't but some might. As for people who want to buy and sell kit...most won't care as long as they get a good deal, long time members and newbies alike.

I'd just prefer to see less rubbish posted just to meet some criteria and as for the for sale rules...usually they are not followed at all even by people who should know better.


----------



## Mr Binks

DavecUK said:


> No necessarily, I see accounts with many posts, often a high proportion of them not meaningful at all.
> 
> You would prefer coffee equipment go straight to ebay/gumtree rather than be offered on here...just because the seller doesn't meet your "expectations or approval criteria". Interesting ideas but this is a forum, we want to encourage people, one of the draws for people is a buy /sell section. It gives a "chance" for us to have people who may one day contribute. Most don't but some might. As for people who want to buy and sell kit...most won't care as long as they get a good deal, long time members and newbies alike.
> 
> I'd just prefer to see less rubbish posted just to meet some criteria and as for the for sale rules...usually they are not followed at all even by people who should know better.


 I think the main thing to take away from this is that it is at the forum owners discretion and they have decided that there should be a requirement of some sort met.

Some people require guests to remove their shoes when entering their homes, imagine being one of those types and having a guest turn up who point blank refuses to remove their shoes or spends the entire evening whining because they think your rule is silly and it would have been much easier for them to have kept their shoes on. How would react towards that guest?


----------



## DavecUK

Mr Binks said:


> I think the main thing to take away from this is that it is at the forum owners discretion and they have decided that there should be a requirement of some sort met.
> 
> Some people require guests to remove their shoes when entering their homes, imagine being one of those types and having a guest turn up who point blank refuses to remove their shoes or spends the entire evening whining because they think your rule is silly and it would have been much easier for them to have kept their shoes on. How would react towards that guest?


 I don't really see the analogy, I'd rather the stupid 5 post requirement is removed to stop generating what is effectively "member" spam. I don't use the for sale section, but the pointless spam runs across the forum as people try to achieve 5 posts.


----------



## 4085

For those who have used this forum for many a year (I joined in November 2012) we have watched folks come and go as the forum expands. With the expansion it has turned from a family type club into a larger more commercial run affair. I am merely stating facts here, not opinion. Everyone one knew each other and trusted each other. Generally, if an item was put up for sale a member knew its history as folks did not come on here simply to buy or sell. Items would be valued using say Ebay, then discounted back a bit by maybe 10 to 15% which is why Paypal F & F or bank transfer was used to avoid unnecessary fees. As the forum began to expand people thought that this was a way of avoiding comeback if something went wrong.

So, someone puts an item up for sale, and wants it to go to another forum member who in turn knows where it has come from. And, in those days, you had to be pretty quick! It was not unusual to put an item up for sale, refresh the page to find it gone. So, it started to become annoying (as the forum used to be very high on Google searches) for folks who had contributed nothing and often never would, to suddenly appear thanks to Google and buy something with a known history from a forum member and at a discount.

The forum has now changed. Those values have gone but the same problem exists. Does a member of long standing with a large contribution history really expect different treatment to a newbie on a public forum. probably not under the current snowflake environment, but if you ask yourself how you would feel you might begin to get an insight.

Is it any reason that so many long standing members have either left or scaled back on posting. This is the price to be paid for success I guess. I remember when I very first joined, I put a grinder up for offer. In those days there was no pay it forward but I said first deserving member to ask for it can have it and I even paid the postage. The bloke who asked for it first had no post history. He took it. It turned out he worked for a coffee roaster and then sold it on Ebay. He was found out of course, banned and received a rough time. I guess the old saying about associating with like minded people springs to mind, but everyone has a right to come and use the forum. I still see nothing wrong with making a qualification for full membership and since there is no perfect system, time based seems better than post based......but there again, what do I know?


----------



## DavecUK

Interesting post Dave. I suppose it depends on peoples views and the rules (which are all too often bent or blatantly broken).

1. I suspect some people sell on here rather than on ebay for more than simply altruistic reasons e.g. no fees, no paypal reversals, less risk

2. People buy on here for similar reasons, known member, less risk, less likely to get scammed (not impossible though).



> So, someone puts an item up for sale, and wants it to go to another forum member who in turn knows where it has come from. And, in those days, you had to be pretty quick! It was not unusual to put an item up for sale, refresh the page to find it gone. So, it started to become annoying (as the forum used to be very high on Google searches) for folks who had contributed nothing and often never would, to suddenly appear thanks to Google and buy something with a known history from a forum member and at a discount.


 A good point, but then if there were less rules, the seller who wanted to give a good deal to forum members first should be able to say that in the for sale post if they want. e.g. I will only sell to forum members with x posts who have been a member for x months. Can you also imagine if a member was trolling someone for years and then wanted to buy something at a good deal when that member listed something...the member should be free to decline an offer.

Each rule we put in has consequences, some of them negative.

Now as I am not a regular seller by any means, the rules don't really affect me and I tend not to give them a huge amount of thought...but a certain amount of deregulation might be in order. So perhaps a sale post could read.

Gold plated lever machine for sale - *offers only accepted from members with 50 posts who joined more than 3 months ago*

Only 10 years old and used for 2 espressos per week etc.. etc..

Just that part in bold would solve many problems, seagulling in and snatching bargains, long time members not getting a chance etc...

Anyway Dave, all I know is it's not working very well at the moment.


----------



## 4085

Can you be a chef without being able to inject love into your food?


----------



## DavecUK

dfk41 said:


> Can you be a chef without being able to inject love into your food?


 Yes...Yes you can! 

https://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/McDonald's/salaries/Chef


----------



## 4085

That will give Gordon Ramsay something to aspire to......


----------



## Mr Binks

dfk41 said:


> Can you be a chef without being able to inject love into your food?


 I'm pretty sure that's against several food standards regulations.........


----------



## DavecUK

Mr Binks said:


> I'm pretty sure that's against several food standards regulations.........


 I think you're right and here is proof.


----------



## ratty

I was returning from the Hippy trail to Marrakesh in 1975 overland, having just previously stopped in Barcelona with the party atmosphere as Franco had died. ??

Got to London somehow with a couple of quid left in me pocket and went into a McDonald's for the first time ever and ordered a burger.

 I was half starving but couldn't eat the cardboard burger and had to throw half of it away.

Never been in one since! ?


----------



## DavecUK

That will have been the effect of the secret sauce...


----------



## Mr Binks

DavecUK said:


> That will have been the effect of the secret sauce...


 I was wondering what the relevance of Franco having just turned his toes up was, unless his death was caused by old age due to waiting for access to reply on the For Sale thread...... :exit:


----------



## ratty

Mr Binks said:


> I was wondering what the relevance of Franco having just turned his toes up was, unless his death was caused by old age due to waiting for access to reply on the For Sale thread...... :exit:


 No relevance really, just a point in history I was privileged to be there for, so I couldn't resist mentioning it!


----------



## manysimplethings

Hi everyone, looking to get that post count up! It is good that it makes you contribute so that you get used talking to people.


----------



## makinshaw

Same boat. Thankfully found this post! Could do with being in the welcome email.


----------



## Drewster

makinshaw said:


> Same boat. Thankfully found this post! Could do with being in the welcome email.


 Frankly we could do with more new users even bothering to have a quick look in any of the posts in the "New Members" Section, maybe posting an introduction and all that sort of stuff....

Present company excepted obviously... self evidently you have looked etc.

You will find several threads discussing (read arguing) the merits or not of having a limit on new/any members accessing "For Sale" & "Wanted" anyway.

In any case welcome aboard


----------



## makinshaw

Drewster said:


> Frankly we could do with more new users even bothering to have a quick look in any of the posts in the "New Members" Section, maybe posting an introduction and all that sort of stuff....
> 
> Present company excepted obviously... self evidently you have looked etc.
> 
> You will find several threads discussing (read arguing) the merits or not of having a limit on new/any members accessing "For Sale" & "Wanted" anyway.
> 
> In any case welcome aboard ?


 Thanks for the welcome!

It's a fair point. I'd been lurking and finally joined to try and buy something, so my natural reaction was to immediately go to the "For Sale" thread rather than "New Members Start Here".

Completely understand why the minimum post rule is there. You're building and maintaining an active community - last thing you want are lots of dormant accounts. Doesn't stimulate conversation.


----------



## jlt

Have been lurking for a while & glad I found this before trying to respond to a for sale message!


----------



## Dash

manysimplethings said:


> Hi everyone, looking to get that post count up! It is good that it makes you contribute so that you get used talking to people.


 Agreed! I appreciate that it makes people engage with the forum, although I've done a LOT more reading than posting...


----------



## BenJohnMiller

Ha, I was wondering the same thing, OP. 5 posts! If nothing else, it'll teach me to be a bit more sociable and not be a lurker ?


----------



## PortaPaul

Yes it's 5 posts!


----------



## Wilko327

Thanks for this ??


----------



## JOeG

Well I have joined as I want to buy something on the For sale section.

Is the expectation that I now make 5 random posts in order to reply? Seems a bit arbitrary...


----------



## Jony

What you looking at to buy


----------



## DavecUK

JOeG said:


> Well I have joined as I want to buy something on the For sale section.
> 
> Is the expectation that I now make 5 random posts in order to reply? Seems a bit arbitrary...


 Thank god you've made the necessary forum spam to be able to access the for sale section...wish they would drop the stupid 5 post rule. Make 5 or so more and you can get the coffee compass forum discount code as well.


----------



## ajohn

DavecUK said:


> Thank god you've made the necessary forum spam to be able to access the for sale section...wish they would drop the stupid 5 post rule. Make 5 or so more and you can get the coffee compass forum discount code as well.


 Could turn out to be the worst option possible given problems that can crop up when buying stuff. Sellers would be using the same rules as well. No fees like ebay and easier to find coffee specific items than gumtree. Captive market  full of buyers lusting to spend their money.

Maybe lock out until some one has added something to their profile and also posted in the introduction section - count the profile as one post  Then they only need 3 more.

Perhaps give them a bunny point if they have added their gear to their signature - save having to ask when questions crop up.

LOL I recollect someone that was intent on getting a rather high post count. It takes all sorts.

John

-


----------



## NickG

New here too. Sage survivor looking to get a whole new setup. 5 posts for for sale is not too Draconian, but 25 posts for a group buy Osmio Zero?

Excellent forum. Spending every hour reading and learning and not really anything to add as yet.


----------



## DavecUK

It's OK keep the forum spam going for a few more posts and you will have access. Perhaps you can keep it all on this thread. What do you think? @NickG


----------



## NickG

More concerned about 25 posts for group buys. But rules is rules, there for a reason no doubt.

Seriously considering a Vesuvius(offer) as the major upgrade. Plus suitable grinder. Get it all done and live happily ever after, browsing the boards for leveling tools, naked porta filters.

The deuterium depleted water in the Osmio website is amazing. I've come across this on a completely non coffee related train of thought. And it's not for coffee, but was amazed to see it. Sounds like they really know their onions.


----------



## DavecUK

NickG said:


> More concerned about 25 posts for group buys. But rules is rules, there for a reason no doubt.
> 
> Seriously considering a Vesuvius(offer) as the major upgrade. Plus suitable grinder. Get it all done and live happily ever after, browsing the boards for leveling tools, naked porta filters.
> 
> The deuterium depleted water in the Osmio website is amazing. I've come across this on a completely non coffee related train of thought. And it's not for coffee, but was amazed to see it. Sounds like they really know their onions.


 They are into water in a big way...

Please god don't make 25 spammy posts just to get into group buys...the rule is there for a reason that escapes me....but *hopefully* won't apply if all you want is a particular thing.


----------



## Jony

Not sure even if their is a Vesuvius offer on right now think they were all sold.


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> Not sure even if their is a Vesuvius offer on right now think they were all sold.


 Won't be long before another one pops up


----------



## Jony

Why who is selling one, could be a good price they should keep their eyes open very good machine


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> Why who is selling one, could be a good price they should keep their eyes open very good machine


 It's London coffee festival in a month, if they are there then don't be surprised if an offer comes up after it ?


----------



## Jony

Ahh got you.


----------



## Kam760

Need to increase my post count as well. Sorry for spam.


----------



## DavecUK

Kam760 said:


> Need to increase my post count as well. Sorry for spam.


 Don't you worry about it...it's a great rule, don't you think so? @Kam760 Just reply and you have your 5 posts.


----------



## Johey

In the German Coffee Forum (kaffee-netz.de) there is a rule that you must be registered for at least 0.5 years and minimum 25 posts. Otherwise you cannot post in for sale area (neither as a seller nor buyer).

Maybe this could be introduced here as well?


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Not sure even if their is a Vesuvius offer on right now think they were all sold.


 According to Paola, They always have a few that don't come up to full standard, so are available as basically seconds (although that isn't mentioned!)

as a more or less ongoing thing.

Am I right?


----------



## Jony

Not very sure to tell you the truth.


----------



## DavecUK

Johey said:


> In the German Coffee Forum (kaffee-netz.de) there is a rule that you must be registered for at least 0.5 years and minimum 25 posts. Otherwise you cannot post in for sale area (neither as a seller nor buyer).
> 
> Maybe this could be introduced here as well?


 I'm sure there are some people who would love that.....I'm not one of them and I don't buy and sell stuff. Just seems a bit of a step too far. I think just let them joine, do what they want to do and hope perhaps they will turn into regular contributors. You can lead a horse to water and all that....


----------



## Johey

DavecUK said:


> I'm sure there are some people who would love that.....I'm not one of them and I don't buy and sell stuff. Just seems a bit of a step too far. I think just let them joine, do what they want to do and hope perhaps they will turn into regular contributors. You can lead a horse to water and all that....


 Agree. That's also a valid approach but then get rid of the 5 post rule...


----------



## DavecUK

Johey said:


> Agree. That's also a valid approach but then get rid of the 5 post rule...


 Amen....what I've been saying for a long time. It's a pointless rule that generates member spam.


----------



## Mr Binks

Oh great another resurrection of the five post rule debate. We should discuss this over and over again until it becomes the single most boring thing in all of Christendom, because that wouldn't also constitute boring spam at all would it?


----------



## DavecUK

Mr Binks said:


> Oh great another resurrection of the five post rule debate. We should discuss this over and over again until it becomes the single most boring thing in all of Christendom, because that wouldn't also constitute boring spam at all would it?


 So you would prefer we don't mention it because you don't want us to?


----------



## Mr Binks

DavecUK said:


> So you would prefer we don't mention it because you don't want us to?


 No I'd rather people just stopped the borgasm because it won't change, it's a completely pointless debate. We all have opinions on it, we've all posted them, nothing will change, move on, let it go.


----------



## coffeechap

We are encouraging the perpetuation by keeping o. Encouraging pointless posts and yes I know posting this is also keeping the thread going ?


----------



## DavecUK

Mr Binks said:


> No I'd rather people just stopped the borgasm because it won't change, it's a completely pointless debate. We all have opinions on it, we've all posted them, nothing will change, move on, let it go.





Mr Binks said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realise you owned the internet and had some sort of authority on whether people could speak or not. I'll just go and sit quietly in the corner then.
> 
> P.S. That's not going to happen princess.





Mr Binks said:


> It's also a shame to be told to shut up because your views dont match with someone elses. Might try almond milk next and see who that upsets, unless of course it turns out to be quite nice.


 Hmm...remember these posts....I shall now go sit quietly in the corner.


----------



## Mr Binks

DavecUK said:


> Hmm...remember these posts....I shall now go sit quietly in the corner.


 Indeed, I however was posting on a relevant and interesting thread and not simply repeating the same thing over and over again. Enjoy the corner, it's quite cosy once you get used to it......


----------



## coffeechap

DavecUK said:


> Hmm...remember these posts....I shall now go sit quietly in the corner.


 Wow keeping track of posts! Pretty sure we have all said stuff that can be trawled through and re posted!


----------



## JonnyA

Thanks for answering this - I'm not the only one it caught out.


----------



## BadDad

If there are rules about number of posts there are bound to be pretty pointless posts just to reach the threshold


----------



## DavecUK

BadDad said:


> If there are rules about number of posts there are bound to be pretty pointless posts just to reach the threshold


 Shh you're not allowed to say that.... Upsets some people.


----------



## xaarock

Noob here looking to reply!""!!


----------



## xaarock

JonnyA said:


> Thanks for answering this - I'm not the only one it caught out.


 This caught me right out!!!


----------



## camdeas

In the same boat. Lurking here for a while but now want to reply to buy haha, damn.


----------



## Jony

Input is usually works best, you never know you might like a few people. Welcome


----------



## pantherish

Same problem here!


----------



## Jony

Hope you read the forum guidelines then you will know.


----------



## Rhys

I've got a habit of trawling through new members posts when they get into the sales section and deleting pointless ones which leaves them wondering 'what happened.'

It's not too hard to post half a dozen meaningful comments on threads rather than 'me too..' 'I agree' 'thanks' or the 'welcome to the forum' when they've only just joined up themselves..

I've been on forums where you have to post an introduction before doing anything else, but to manually allow someone in by a mod/admin is a pain in the arse and as none of us get paid to do this job, it ain't happening.

If you suddenly can't reply to sales ads, then you've got enough posts to access that part but aren't active in the rest of the forum. Post a few times elsewhere and come back.


----------



## Planter

samstevens said:


> Thanks!


Thanks for what?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliot

I guess I am one of those that is looking to post my first 5 responses so that I can reply to a for sale post. Looking forward to engaging with the forum in future


----------



## jeff-72

Thanks for this thread Tristan. I am in the same situation. Your thread allows me to make a post.


----------



## captainhaddock

I didn't notice this either - whoops!


----------



## Joescafe

Just read this. Doh!


----------



## JA92

Another one who never knew why I couldn't reply to the for sale threads 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Rexz

Went to look in the for sale items, then realised I couldn't post....


----------



## DavecUK

Rexz said:


> Went to look in the for sale items, then realised I couldn't post....


 There is a sticky at the top of the for sale forum, in your excitement you may have missed it.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed


----------



## Rexz

I did! To be honest I have been browsing as a non-member for some time and overlooked that when I created the account.


----------



## Mepl

yey, posting and posting to get past the 5 post rule. I am a poster I am a postman


----------



## Mepl

I can even post better posts without sending post. Where does the forum want spamming. here, there or everywhere?


----------



## Mepl

poem or Haiku? I post therefore I post


----------



## Jony

Obviously your in a major rush.


----------



## DavecUK

Jony said:


> Obviously your in a major rush.


 Thing is as a seller if I saw his name and he made a lower offer than asking, I would think...desperate to buy and not even consider lowering the price. 😝


----------



## Mepl

I am not interested in buying, as you can see I am trying to sell, and not even trying to make really money out of it. You are assuming the worst, instead of assuming the best of people. It is just tedious to need to post 5 times.


----------



## DavecUK

Mepl said:


> It is just tedious to need to post 5 times.


 It's tedious to see all the spam the stupid rule causes as well


----------



## Mepl

exactly, thats my point. the rule produces spam, and whether I produce that spam faster or slower really doesnt matter, and shouldnt matter for anyone on the forum to judge those who produce the spam. They only produce it because of the rule. Those who object to the spam should object to the rule makers, not the spam makers.


----------



## PhilDawes

I'd like to buy the gaggia classic currently listed as my first espresso machine, but just realised I too need to meet the 5 post minimum


----------



## MildredM

Maybe new joiners could be directed to the sales/buying rules upon joining (by email, maybe), post a comment in the thread to say they have read and understood, post a brief introduction, post what beans they are enjoying, post what equipment they are currently using, tell someone how fab their latte art is - and Bingo!, that's 5 posts! They can post items for sale, join in with buying or making offers etcetera.

I dislike the way new joiners feel they have to make silly posts, receive rude comments back and are generally made to feel unwelcome when they are indeed very welcome to the forum 

If all a new joiner wants to do is JUST post something for sale then maybe use ebay knowing you won't have to go through all the above.

Would you consider this, @Tait ?


----------



## MildredM

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed


----------



## PhilDawes

Guidelines says 'This rule has been introduced to give existing / active Coffee Forums UK Members a chance to pick up a bargain first', which I guess makes sense. It does encourage junk posting though.


----------



## DavecUK

PhilDawes said:


> Guidelines says 'This rule has been introduced to give existing / active Coffee Forums UK Members a chance to pick up a bargain first', which I guess makes sense. It does encourage junk posting though.


 It is a silly rule that actually achieves *nothing* except generate spam posts. I have been saying it for a long time, but it needs the forum owners to make a decision. I find the continual junk postings just because of this rule very irritating as it fills the forum with what is effectively, spam. Things I would like to post in, or where someone genuinely needs help simply get buried and I often don't see them.

I cannot see any reason why this rule exists in it's present form....perhaps someone can enlighten me as to the function it performs? @PhilDawes I appreciate the fact that you read the guidelines, but they make sense only if someone couldn't make 5 posts in 5 minutes.

Please get rid of the 5 post rule!


----------



## Planter

Home barista has quite a good policy. Not sure if I am allowed to copy or show their rules and regs for new members. But seems to stop a bit more spam as has post limits and time limits to avoid the inevitable.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Planter said:


> Home barista has quite a good policy. Not sure if I am allowed to copy or show their rules and regs for new members. But seems to stop a bit more spam as has post limits and time limits to avoid the inevitable.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 They are really sorted at HB


----------



## Planter

MildredM said:


> They are really sorted at HB


I only have a look on there occasionally. But it does seem to be a good system. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mepl

I did not want to buy something but to sell. Selling is a service to the forum. I wanted to sell to the forum, because I thought my old wreck would find a caring owner here, rather than on ebay. If the forum prefers that I go to ebay, so be it.


----------



## grumble

Flogging an old wreck, sound like a real public service you're offering! 😛


----------



## Jony

You have mis read the reply.


----------



## Opeth

For sure it's a sad rule but, probably there was a reason it appeared.


----------



## Tait

MildredM said:


> Maybe new joiners could be directed to the sales/buying rules upon joining (by email, maybe), post a comment in the thread to say they have read and understood, post a brief introduction, post what beans they are enjoying, post what equipment they are currently using, tell someone how fab their latte art is - and Bingo!, that's 5 posts! They can post items for sale, join in with buying or making offers etcetera.
> 
> I dislike the way new joiners feel they have to make silly posts, receive rude comments back and are generally made to feel unwelcome when they are indeed very welcome to the forum
> 
> If all a new joiner wants to do is JUST post something for sale then maybe use ebay knowing you won't have to go through all the above.
> 
> Would you consider this, @Tait ?


 It does sound good. Policing it may be hard though. I'm happy to update the rules to be more specific about the types of posts that need to be made. What i'd really like to do so is build something of an escrow system with feedback on how transactions have gone. But... that's a big project.

I'm open to tweaks in line with what we have but being more specific if anyone wants to PM me them.


----------



## catpuccino

Tait said:


> What i'd really like to do so is build something of an escrow system with feedback on how transactions have gone. But... that's a big project.


 I'd be all for this. Something like the trader feedback extension would work well and minimise effort/maintenance.


----------



## Jony

Another forum I'm m does this MSUK.


----------



## Akp

Trying to get up to the 5 posts is limiting. As someone who has been looking at this forum for years and multiple times been put off joining due to this rule.

Have now taken the plunge after watching and reading too many of @DavecUK ;reviews 

There must be a better way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkyrevolution

I'm trying to make the 5 up myself aswell 🤣🤣


----------



## Faffing

this seems to be a helpful thread for sure


----------



## Rhys

Still removing lazy posts..

C'mon folks, it's not too hard to get 5 posts without being lazy... Just replying 'Hi' or 'Me too' will get them removed. Introduce yourselves, ask questions and reply. Before you know it you'll be 10 or 15 posts in easily.


----------



## Orthos

This has been handy, thanks.


----------



## jt196

I agree with Dave! {gets his post from last 29 days in order to post something in the for sale/swap group}


----------



## FlorianPcv

Oh so that's why I can't post anything haha


----------



## FlorianPcv

So basically I need to respond to five posts or place five new topics in the forum?


----------



## fraserrl

That seems to be the name of the game!


----------



## pcump84

If I missed out on a grinder because I couldn't reply, I'd be gutted!


----------



## hge

oh boy , this makes sense.


----------



## ulf

FlorianPcv said:


> So basically I need to respond to five posts or place five new topics in the forum?


 need to respond to five posts


----------



## James K

Same here but I see now


----------



## Wolftasy

Only found out about this today and was wondering if I was banned lol


----------



## DavecUK

This has all become irrelevant and out of date with the new classified adverts system.

Thread locked


----------

